# 50,000 Points For The Best Chute Boxe Signature



## Organik

*50,000 Vbookie Betting Points!!!

I Am Giving Away 50,000 Vbookie betting points to the member who makes me the nicest ChuteBoxe Signature banner.

Every Entry Will Be Given 1000Points For The Effort*

I would like it in original ChuteBoxe colors (Black&White) With Pics Of Shogun & Wanderlei.. or suprise me with any ChuteBoxe design..if my name could be added someone small in the banner it would be appreciated aswell

*ps*. This is judged by me and what i like... you may disagree with the winner but im just tryin to get a signature and make this site a lil more intresting, and fun for the ppl who need these points


*Entry's*

*anton*









*sirdilznik*









*Coola*









*Ayakaza*









*Diesel Riggs*









thanx​


----------



## CroCopPride

what size?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

Marissa41886 said:


> what are points for


vBookie betting


----------



## adminmma

I'll put up another 50,000 points for his cause


----------



## kds13

adminmma said:


> I'll put up another 50,000 points for his cause



Good God, if I was even remotely knew something about graphics work I'd do it. But I don't have a clue how to do any of it. You can feel free to just give me 50,000 if you want  

I'm excited to see the final product. You're probably gonna get some pretty good stuff offering that many points.


----------



## anton




----------



## UFCFAN33

anton said:


>


LOL Im liking the art work :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## anton

lol, i made that super hammered last night and forgot about it.

i woke up this morning and paint was open so i clicked it and was like ...w ...t ...f was i doing LOL :laugh:


----------



## Organik

adminmma said:


> I'll put up another 50,000 points for his cause


Thanx Man !!!



anton said:


>


hahaha i will use this temporarily and give you 1,000 points for tryin and making me laugh


----------



## anton

oh damn, i got some competition from CTF! bring it!


----------



## T.B.

HAHA!

CTFlyingKnee didn't make that. It's from another forum's multimedia section. Nice try though bud.

I might throw one together for this if I have some free time...who knows though.


----------



## anton

man, whats with the signature theft around here lately.

i could win this by default


----------



## Diesel Riggs

With what little I know about Photoshop and what little experience I have, here's what I cam up with.


----------



## Chunkyluv360

Ill try this out.


----------



## T.B.

Organik and ants,

You guys will enjoy this. 

Check it:

Subfighter.com

:laugh:


----------



## anton

LOL man, at least put more effort into your cheating than going to subfighter ... hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Organik

TREY B. said:


> Organik and ants,
> 
> You guys will enjoy this.
> 
> Check it:
> 
> Subfighter.com
> 
> :laugh:


hahahahah good thing u pointed that out lool jokes..


----------



## Blexxemen

Hi mmaforum people...blexxemen here, I am new in this forum though i am a long time mma fan..by the way here's mine


----------



## ayakaza

Hope you like !
Ps : im not really at photoshop .


----------



## Coola

hope im not too late! anything you want changed, let me know, graci.


----------



## Chunkyluv360

^^ We have your winner. I was gonna make one but nvm that looks awesome.


----------



## JawShattera

I think i can top that ^


lemme see


----------



## esv

Coola said:


> hope im not too late! anything you want changed, let me know, graci.


Damn that looks good!


----------



## ayakaza

Coola said:


> hope im not too late! anything you want changed, let me know, graci.


Very nice sig men but now i feel like i wasted my time making one


----------



## JawShattera

too bad man, best one wins. loser gets nothing.

you can always make another one to try and top it


----------



## Coola

ayakaza said:


> Very nice sig men but now i feel like i wasted my time making one


No worries. If I win, I'll share some of my points with you. ^______^


----------



## CroCopPride

ok im starting on mine


----------



## Unseen

Coola said:


> hope im not too late! anything you want changed, let me know, graci.


this has to be the winner


----------



## cabby

Coola said:


> hope im not too late! anything you want changed, let me know, graci.


This is good and pretty much all Chute Boxe has left for top fighters


----------



## Organik

damn.. coola's is nice..so is Ayakaza's, shit.. ill give everyone who try's 1000 points aswell at the end of march... just put some effort into it lol.. dont be cheap just to get 1000 points


----------



## Coola

version dos:


----------



## Organik

Coola said:


> version dos:


thats sick .. are u able to make it just a lil bit bigger?

wow


----------



## Coola

Absolutely sir!

*v2.1*:


----------



## Chunkyluv360

Coola said:


> version dos:


Hey could you tell me what text you used for the Chuteboxe?


----------



## esv

Coola said:


> Absolutely sir!
> 
> *v2.1*:


That is amazing!


----------



## Unseen

I still favor the first, but this one is just as good


----------



## Coola

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Hey could you tell me what text you used for the Chuteboxe?


Sure thing, the font is "D3 Mouldism Alphabet".

You can download it here: Search for "d3 mouldism alphabet" | dafont.com


----------



## T.B.

Sh*t. My fault O...I forgot all about this piece. I've been CRAZY busy lately. Haven't been here as much. 

I'll see if I have time to throw one together though... :thumbsup:


----------



## BJJ Boy

TREY B. said:


> Sh*t. My fault O...I forgot all about this piece. I've been CRAZY busy lately. Haven't been here as much.
> 
> I'll see if I have time to throw one together though... :thumbsup:



We all know trey b will win.


----------



## JawShattera

why would he win?


that one peice is sick, trey would have to pull something pretty amazing right out of his ass to win this.



I wouldent be suprised if he won tho


----------



## ayakaza

Put this new one in the entry instead of my old


----------



## Organik

nobody has won yet im tryin some out tho


----------



## esv

ayakaza said:


> Put this new one in the entry instead of my old


That one is also nice, looks like Coola has some competition.


----------



## BJJ Boy

JawShattera said:


> why would he win?
> 
> 
> that one peice is sick, trey would have to pull something pretty amazing right out of his ass to win this.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldent be suprised if he won tho




Hey Jaw, great to see you back.

Well if youve seen treyb's work youd know why i think hell win.


----------



## Chunkyluv360

Probably wont win but heres mine:


----------



## BJJ Boy

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Probably wont win but heres mine:




Dont think "it wont win" its actaully very nice.


----------



## asskicker

ayakaza said:


> Put this new one in the entry instead of my old


I thinks thats the best one so far. But I dont know that one, Coola, and Chunkyluvs are all very good.


----------



## ayakaza

asskicker said:


> I thinks thats the best one so far. But I dont know that one, Coola, and Chunkyluvs are all very good.


I dont know i just keep looking at wanderlei tattoo because its not perfectly in the middle.


----------



## Organik

5 Days!!!!!!!!!

Trey... drop a late entry make this intresting


----------



## T.B.

Sorry about the long ass wait man. I've been crazy busy this last week, haven't had much time to brush up on my PhotoShop skills. I got off work early tonight, so I threw a little something together for ya.










I may even do a 2nd version...so be on the lookout.


----------



## cabby

I'd like to see one with more members of Chute Boxe, all of them include Shogun and Wandy. It would be cool to see Rudimar Fedrigo and Rafael Cordeiro in there as well.


----------



## Organik

luiz azerado & cyborg are up there with shogun and wandy in my favs to.. cyborg is a scary looking individual


----------



## Organik

good work Trey that is SIIICCCKK

damn couple days left... may end up givin out more points then i expected to but thats alrtight you guys deserve em

Thanx boys!


----------



## BJJ Boy

TREY B. said:


> Sorry about the long ass wait man. I've been crazy busy this last week, haven't had much time to brush up on my PhotoShop skills. I got off work early tonight, so I threw a little something together for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even do a 2nd version...so be on the lookout.



It wont let me see youre banner.

Edit: Okay it works. Thats amazing. Youll win for sure, and if you dont ill pay you 50 000 points :laugh:


----------



## Organik

Trey B. Wins.. points will be dontated tommorow

Coola will get 10,000 for doin a good job also


----------



## Coola

Congrats to all and thanks Organik for the donation! Also, if anyone wants the sig that I made for Organik, I can put your name in there. Let me know, and also I will be taking the 10,000 points and splitting it up as follows:

Anton - 2,000 points
sirdilznik - 2,000 points
Ayakaza - 2,000 points
Diesel Riggs - 2,000 points
Coola - 2,000 points

Everyone wins, thanks eveyrone! ^______^


----------



## BJJ Boy

I tld you trey b would win.


----------



## anton

everyone, feel free to use my work of art as well if you wish.


----------

